

Amazon Cloud Drive Desktop Apps - frankydp
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=pe_234810_23733300_pe_button/?ie=UTF8&docId=1000796781

======
aValidUserName
Well, at least they stopped insulting our intelligence by pretending that
Linux was a supported platform but really only offering packages that were so
outdated as to not install on any distribution newer than 2-3 years old even
with extensive hacking. Like this:
<http://www.amazon.com/gp/dmusic/help/amd.html>

